# Is it just me or did stuff just change?



## barsoomcore (Nov 20, 2003)

I know you've been working on the drop-down menus, but there's some weird behaviour going on here that doesn't seem to be related to that.

I'm using Mozilla Firebird 0.7 on Windows XP.

The QuickReply text box is ALWAYS active when I view a thread. It used to be I had to click on a QuickReply button in a post to activate the text box. Now clicking on a QuickReply button sends me immediately to the Advanced form with the originating post quoted.

None of the insert buttons (img, url etc) seem to work all of a sudden. My reply page reloads but nothing seems to have been added to the reply itself.

This is stuff that was working okay yesterday.

Should I just wait and be patient?

Guess I'll do that anyway...


----------



## Psionicist (Nov 20, 2003)

Same config (W2k and Firebird 0.7) without the problems you are describing. I guess it solved itself.


----------



## Henry (Nov 20, 2003)

*let's see...*



			
				Henry's left earlobe said:
			
		

> this is a test




Nope, no problems here - Using Win XP and Firebird 0.7 .


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 20, 2003)

The tests I did this morning could cause that behavior, but I have since restored all files to the form they were in when the program was first installed.


----------



## barsoomcore (Nov 20, 2003)

Still happening for me. Let me try restarting Firebird...


----------



## barsoomcore (Nov 20, 2003)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Still happening for me. Let me try restarting Firebird...



Well, I still get the QuickReply funny stuff.

Insert buttons still not working.

But clearly it's neither solely the browser nor the OS. Just me.

If you know of a possible configuration on my end (firewall voodoo or whatever) that might be having an effect, throw it out, but I guess I'll just live with it.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 21, 2003)

You need to sacrifice a chicken to your computer.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 21, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> You need to sacrifice a chicken to your computer.




 or a cat to jester


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2003)

precusive maintance?


----------



## jdavis (Nov 21, 2003)

You got a stuck googler valve, you need to open up the computer and wash it out with soap and water, then douse it with arm and hammer and put it in the fridge overnight.



Spoiler



Hey I'm joking everybody knows the googler valve is in a car's tailight


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 21, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I'm joking everybody knows the googler valve is in a car's tailight






Spoiler



I thought it needed the catalytic converter run through the dishwasher, hosed off, buried in 2 feet of peat, unburied, rinsed with citirc acid, ran though the dishwasher again, and the plugged back in.


----------



## A2Z (Nov 21, 2003)

Looks like it's the WYSIWYG editor that's screwing up. I had the same thing as barssomcore not only in the quick reply but in the normal reply screen. Couldn't post until I changed the settings in my control panel.

For the record what's happening seems to be the reply box is blacking out and not letting you type a reply in it.


----------



## A2Z (Nov 26, 2003)

Hrm, thread killer is me I guess.

Anyway, is anyone else still having problems with Firebird. Because I am. When I try to use the enhanced toolbar I can't reply at all, using either quick reply or the normal reply screen. The text box shows up blacked out and thus I can't type a responce.

Using the standard toolbar I can't use any of the buttons on the toolbar. I click 'em and nothing happens. Kinda anoying. So what gives? I though everything was put back to normal.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 26, 2003)

The problem, A2Z, isn't that you're a threadkiller.  It's just that you should be looking at the Detroit Gameday thread in General RPG Discussion instead of talking about Firebirds and Mozilla.  What kind of crazy kaiju game would use those, anyway?


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 26, 2003)

A2Z said:
			
		

> Hrm, thread killer is me I guess.
> 
> Anyway, is anyone else still having problems with Firebird. Because I am. When I try to use the enhanced toolbar I can't reply at all, using either quick reply or the normal reply screen. The text box shows up blacked out and thus I can't type a responce.
> 
> Using the standard toolbar I can't use any of the buttons on the toolbar. I click 'em and nothing happens. Kinda anoying. So what gives? I though everything was put back to normal.




AFAIK there has never been a version of Firebird that handles javascript properly, and the reply screen is java based.  In the PHP code that drives this site I've noticed numerous programmer notes complaining about how Mozillia manages to screw up even the simplest javascript routines.

If you're going to use any site with javascript I'd recommend getting a different browser.


----------



## A2Z (Nov 26, 2003)

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> AFAIK there has never been a version of Firebird that handles javascript properly, and the reply screen is java based.  In the PHP code that drives this site I've noticed numerous programmer notes complaining about how Mozillia manages to screw up even the simplest javascript routines.
> 
> If you're going to use any site with javascript I'd recommend getting a different browser.



Well aren't you helpful. 

Anyway, everything worked fine until the changes. Other VB boards give me no problem whatsoever. I'm not saying it was the recent changes that messed it up. But it's a pretty big coincidence.



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> The problem, A2Z, isn't that you're a threadkiller.  It's just that you should be looking at the Detroit Gameday thread in General RPG Discussion instead of talking about Firebirds and Mozilla.  What kind of crazy kaiju game would use those, anyway?



If you build it I will come. I may even bring some of the London folk with me.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 26, 2003)

A2Z said:
			
		

> Well aren't you helpful.
> 
> Anyway, everything worked fine until the changes. Other VB boards give me no problem whatsoever. I'm not saying it was the recent changes that messed it up. But it's a pretty big coincidence.
> 
> If you build it I will come. I may even bring some of the London folk with me.




Currently the boards are running on their "factory settings" per se, so nothing I did should affect your setup now.  In any event nothing I did would be able to affect the write screens.

It's sorta like working on a car y'know - you simply can't screw over the fuel pump when you're messing with the windshield wipers.


----------



## barsoomcore (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, you know, it's just plain weird because one day it was working just fine and the next, no sir, no how.

Maybe it's the browser. But I kinda doubt it. SOMETHING changed to cause the problem.

Now, if you just don't care because you're not going to bother trying to support every single frickin' browser on the planet, hey, that's fine with me. I can put up with a little javascript wackiness in order to avoid IE's pathetic CSS support.

But statements like "If you're going to use any site with javascript I'd recommend getting a different browser." are just plain silly. There is no be-all, end-all browser and there never will be, and every site admin has to decide which ones to support and which ones not to bother with. Better would be a statement like, "I'm not going to all the trouble of debugging this site in that browser so if you want it to work right, use a different one."

While I'm ranting on the subject, is there anywhere a list of the browsers and OS's ENWorld is tested on?

And please don't for a second think I don't appreciate how well-run these boards are. They are my favourite place on the Internet, and I know (believe me, I know) how much of a hassle it is to keep something like this running smoothly. You're doing a good job that is much-appreciated.

It's just big blanket statements put my back up, is all.

Oh, and I've been running software QA departments for about seven years, so statements like "I was working on component A, so nothing could have possibly changed in component B" is kind of like waving a red flag in front of me and saying, "Nyaa nyaa nyaa!"

That's equivalent to a developer saying, "I tested it on my machine and it works great, so I guess we're done with this feature now, right?" 

And as a final disclaimer, when I post things like "This isn't working in such and such a configuration," it's not in the spirit of "You dummy, why can't you do anything right," but more "Thought you should know about this."


----------



## A2Z (Dec 1, 2003)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Oh, and I've been running software QA departments for about seven years, so statements like "I was working on component A, so nothing could have possibly changed in component B" is kind of like waving a red flag in front of me and saying, "Nyaa nyaa nyaa!"
> 
> That's equivalent to a developer saying, "I tested it on my machine and it works great, so I guess we're done with this feature now, right?"
> 
> And as a final disclaimer, when I post things like "This isn't working in such and such a configuration," it's not in the spirit of "You dummy, why can't you do anything right," but more "Thought you should know about this."



Things were working fine with the boards before all these changes were made. Suddenly MM starts changing things and a whole load of problems crop up. Coincidence? Maybe, but it really doesn't seem likely.

And to top it off you don't seem to want to acknowledge the fact that it might have something to do with the changes being made. Comments like 'use a different browser' are not helpful in the least. If the changes can't be made without complicating things maybe they shouldn't be made at all?


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 1, 2003)

...and suddenly everything's working normally again.

Software, ya gotta love it.


----------



## Mark (Dec 1, 2003)

Cross-posted - The slow down ended for me when I was able to go to the "Classic" style in my User CP while logged in and while logged out once the default was returned to the "Classic" style, so no more problems on my end.  I have every confidence that Double-M will figure out what was up and get it straightened out some time in the near future. 

(Probably should merge a few of these threads, and on an added note, my posting times in the three "trouble" threads speaks to the lack of a slow down on my end now...  )


----------

